# Undercabinet Plugmold



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Need some ideas for a kitchen remodel coming up. Owner doesn't want to see receptacles on the new granite backsplash area. This is a large kitchen, so maybe 15'-20' of area under the cabinets.

I've used plugmold before, but I would also need a gfi protecting it, or a gfi cb.

Any new products anyone has used that would look nice ?

The last kitchen remodel I was on, a Euro cabinets company installed a light/plug all in one fixture under the cabinets. Kind of a pia, but looks nice when finished.

Also I am going to install an LED strip in front of it, or if you have any ideas that are better.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

The price of plug mold is already enough of an upsell to my customers, so adding fancy off brands of plug mold isn't even worth my time when the reason for the plug mold is so they can't see anything. I like plug mold, it gets considerably easier after the first couple times and the right tools. It's the lowest profile, most out of sight option there is. I could see a faceless/no rail cabinet needing the "euro" style, but what is the reason why you want to use something other than plug mold?

The gfci breaker is easy enough to do, and what I use on my kitchen plug mold projects.















































Unfortunately, they wanted the volume control towards the right of the cooktop, but all plug mold and u/c lights on this one too...











That's all the newer style tr plug mold with seagull ambiance lx.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

We will use the Hubbell under cabinet/counter boxes before we do plug mold.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> The price of plug mold is already enough of an upsell to my customers, so adding fancy off brands of plug mold isn't even worth my time.
> 
> The gfci breaker is easy enough to do, and what I use on my kitchen plug mold projects.
> 
> ...


 
Like your idea.:thumbsup:
Think we all feel the same about plugmold. 
All well out of site.
UC lighting does so much for a kitchen.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Wingman2002 said:


> We will use the Hubbell under cabinet/counter boxes before we do plug mold.


How do you like them? I had a job want them and then change their mind so I have never used them.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Droani watch the height I almost got dinged on it where the customer had a lower countertop but the inspector allowed it. 20" I think (on vacation no code book sorry).


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

very nice pictorals, nice looking well lit job there..... hate to be the fly in the ointment, but we need *TP* now (pita)

~CS~


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wanted to add that Task Lighting has "angled" plug mold. It's pretty expensive though :laughing: and even on the $200,000 kitchens I do, I haven't had a customer approve having the angle (it's enough of an angle to be visible). The task lighting stuff was about $1200 more in material than the plug mold for the one requested job, with a couple week wait time (which was odd). I think that was for about 6 5' strips or so.

I like the concept, and have seen one of the members here? angle normal plug mold, but the idea is to make it least visible it so it just doesn't work in most scenarios.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> very nice pictorals, nice looking well lit job there..... hate to be the fly in the ointment, but we need *TP* now (pita)
> 
> ~CS~


That's sucks. We only need TR. Much easier to plug stuff in.

When my customers ask for plugmold I double stick tape a piece up and have them plug in an appliance. Then I put an appliance in front of a regular old wall receptacle. Then I show them all the color choices for receptacles. Then they say no plugmold!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> very nice pictorals, nice looking well lit job there..... hate to be the fly in the ointment, but we need *TP* now (pita)
> 
> ~CS~



:whistling2:



svh19044 said:


> That's all the newer style tr plug mold with seagull ambiance lx.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> That's sucks. We only need TR. Much easier to plug stuff in.
> 
> When my customers ask for plugmold I double stick tape a piece up and have them plug in an appliance. Then I put an appliance in front of a regular old wall receptacle. Then I show them all the color choices for receptacles. Then they say no plugmold!


I've been having a lot of problems with the Lutron custom color GFCI and receps, can't get anything at ALL to plug in.  I really like lutron, but they have a couple issues that are really getting to me lately. 

I agree it's a legitimate concern, but it comes down to what you are using in the kitchen and how often. Most of the stuff in a kitchen stays plugged in. Most of the prep is done on the island. A lot of the nice kitchens I do rarely get used anyway. :no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> I wanted to add that Task Lighting has "angled" plug mold. It's pretty expensive though :laughing: and even on the $200,000 kitchens I do, I haven't had a customer approve having the angle (it's enough of an angle to be visible). The task lighting stuff was about $1200 more in material than the plug mold for the one requested job, with a couple week wait time (which was odd). I think that was for about 6 5' strips or so.
> 
> I like the concept, and have seen one of the members here? angle normal plug mold, but the idea is to make it least visible it so it just doesn't work in most scenarios.


Really nice work svh19044 - Plugmold used to give me a back ache to close. But it does do the job. Is that the Gfi in that wiremold box in black ?

Where did you hide your transformer ?




Sparky J said:


> Droani watch the height I almost got dinged on it where the customer had a lower countertop but the inspector allowed it. 20" I think (on vacation no code book sorry).


Your right ! I've never been called on that one though. It's obvious that it will work for all the appliance :blink:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> That's sucks. We only need TR. Much easier to plug stuff in.
> 
> When my customers ask for plugmold I double stick tape a piece up and have them plug in an appliance. Then I put an appliance in front of a regular old wall receptacle. Then I show them all the color choices for receptacles. Then they say no plugmold!


Yep, and if they leave their appliances plugged in, you will see a bunch of cords hanging down anyway. This guy is set on it though.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wingman2002 said:


> We will use the Hubbell under cabinet/counter boxes before we do plug mold.


 
Is the one ?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

dronai said:


> Really nice work svh19044 - Plugmold used to give me a back ache to close. But it does do the job. Is that the Gfi in that wiremold box in black ?
> 
> Where did you hide your transformer ?
> 
> Your right ! I've never been called on that one though. It's obvious that it will work for all the appliance :blink:


The black wiremold box is the dimmer for the sink light. Nothing on the backsplash and thats where the switch went for easiest access. The lights are LED, so the homeowner burning themselves on xenons wasn't a concern for this one :laughing: .

The xformers usually go in the basement with unfinished or drop ceilings. Sometimes we will mount them in whatever upper shelf the customer is least likely to use in ceiling height cabinets, and some go on top of the cabinets if they aren't to the ceiling. The one with the black wiremold box was in one of the upper cabinets.


----------



## jameshot (Aug 22, 2012)

Did a few plugmold jobs in some kitchens hard on the back too.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Task Lighting angle power strip


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Task Lighting angle power strip


I have used these often, stainless steel though. They are pretty nice but I wish they would incorporate task lighting into them.. They also come with low volt applications also.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I installed plugmold in my own kitchen-so as the recptacles wouldn't interfere with my tile backsplash look-----What a mistake-my wife doesn't mind it but to me it is a PITA-plugging in & the cords hanging down from them looks worse than regular outlets.......................


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> Task Lighting angle power strip


 
Much easier to plug into, and maybe easier to install.


----------

